
Japan Airlines unveils tool to tackle horror of screaming infants – Child icon - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/27/babies-on-a-plane-japan-airlines-unveils-tool-to-tackle-horror-of-screaming-infants
======
sawaruna
This is funny and I guess useful but arguably a bit much. There are lots of
other types of people I'd like to not sit beside during a 12 hour flight,
should "deodorant wearing status" be added as well?

